# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  RDP on Windows server 2008 R2 SP1 Standart

## Fr0m

Добрый день.

Третий день бьюсь над проблемой сервака.
Клиентов ( win7/win8) переподключает к RDP на 2008 серваке.
На серваке, помимо служб терминалов, установлен сервер приложений, через который, сбсна, клиенты и работают.

Изрыто море гугла, реестр испахан вдоль и поперёк, gpo настроены перенастроены по 33 раза уже.
Куда копать, подскажите?
Какие логи и журналы событий продемонстрировать?

----------


## alexmannsonn

Дак а в чём собственно проблема?

----------


## Fr0m

Клиентов ( win7/win8) переподключало к RDP на 2008 серваке.
в здесь была проблема.. сейчас уже не актуально, я подозреваю)

!!!UP
Прошу закрыть запрос, если вдруг он не закрыт. )

----------


## DEL

Fr0m, а как решили проблему?

----------


## Fr0m

Ах, если бы я помнил. Кажется тогда вышла какая-то заплатка, но с уверенностью сказать не могу.
Да и не сотрудничаю я с той организацией очень и ушёл в другом направлении.

----------

